# Pollard Brook question



## WinniWoman (Jan 29, 2015)

Has anyone ever stayed in the Liberty Lodge building? Any info you have about the units and the overall building there would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 29, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> Has anyone ever stayed in the Liberty Lodge building? Any info you have about the units and the overall building there would be greatly appreciated.



I've stayed in the Jackman lodge and the rooms were very nice, updated and comfortable.  We stayed in a 2 bedroom that slept 6 with a king bed, two twins and a murphy bed in the living room.  

Beautiful views of the mountains in the mornings.  Haven't stayed in the Liberty Lodge but I'm sure if you call them they can tell you if they are comparable to the Jackman lodge.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes, we have stayed a couple of times in Jackman so I am aware of the set up there. Just never been in the Liberty Lodge building.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 30, 2015)

We have stayed at this resort numerous times, but I'm not sure which building is Liberty.  

Jackman is the newest building up on the hill to the right when driving in.   That building contains their deluxe units and are very nice.

There are two buildings that connect to the club house.    They are in need of  updating.....but still clean and comfortable and still my choice for winter stays because of the shorter walk to the pools/clubhouse.

There is another building up on the left.....never stayed there.

If you did a 2BR sleeps 6 privately....it is my understanding from talking with resort these would not be in Jackman (these are usually sleeps 6 - 4 privately).    The older buildings have lofts which add the 2 in.     I have 4 2BR units there for next month for a group trip.  I do need to call the resort and see if I can determine location soon so I can add guest certs the units.   Will follow up if any additional info is found.


----------



## Bwolf (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm looking at the property map now.  Liberty is most likely the original building.  I believe, but am not sure, that it is the original bought by the current developer, who later added Pemigewassett, Woodland, Mt. Washington, Streamside, and Jackman Brook, not necessarily in that order.

Complaints I see usually involve the original building. Although we own there, we haven't been in six or seven years.  So this is the best information I can offer you.  HTH


----------



## tonyg (Jan 31, 2015)

I was there 2 years ago and other than a slight aging being noticeable the unit was just fine. We were supposed to stay there last year but they put us in the Mt. Washington building instead. An advantage to the old building in that it is close to the pool and surrounding amenities.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 31, 2015)

The resort front desk person said the units in Liberty Lodge were upgraded, so I am hoping this is true and if I purchase this sight unseen I won't regret it. (yes- I might actually buy a second timeshare. I must be nuts!)They said the unit I would get overlooks the tennis courts.


----------



## Bwolf (Feb 1, 2015)

Sounds like it is a fixed week, fixed unit purchase.  Once you own, there may be offers to convert your week to the InnSeason Points system.  Don't reject them out of hand.  For some people, points work well.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 1, 2015)

Bwolf said:


> I'm looking at the property map now.  Liberty is most likely the original building.  I believe, but am not sure, that it is the original bought by the current developer, who later added Pemigewassett, Woodland, Mt. Washington, Streamside, and Jackman Brook, not necessarily in that order.
> 
> Complaints I see usually involve the original building. Although we own there, we haven't been in six or seven years.  So this is the best information I can offer you.  HTH




I have been searching online for a resort map of this property.  Is the one you have in a format that you could share?


----------



## mdurette (Feb 1, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> The resort front desk person said the units in Liberty Lodge were upgraded, so I am hoping this is true and if I purchase this sight unseen I won't regret it. (yes- I might actually buy a second timeshare. I must be nuts!)They said the unit I would get overlooks the tennis courts.



Overlooking the courts....then yes, I would assume this is the original building.   Down the other end from the front desk lobby.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 1, 2015)

I tend to like the idea of a fixed week and it works for us since I own fixed week 30 in Vermont and then we can just make the 2 hour trip over to NH for week 31. We never have 2 weeks in a row vacations with some exceptions.Honestly, I will be paying zero for this week with no closing costs if it all works out, so it is just the obligation of the maintenance fee every year after this year (this year free to us). Again, my only concern is the condition of the unit and building, since we will be using it,  and that the transfer broker, etc. is legit. Trust factor has to come into it here, but it's scarey to me. 


Points doesn't appeal to me, although I do see the benefits of it and I know people who love having points. I would not buy a fixed week and then convert to points. If I want points I would buy points straight out.


----------



## tonyg (Feb 1, 2015)

I've got maps on paper and could tell you where the unit # would be. 2nd and 3rd floor units overlooking the tennis courts are 221.220,219,312,320,319, 121,120,119 and maybe318,218and 118,317,217, and 117


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 1, 2015)

tonyg said:


> I've got maps on paper and could tell you where the unit # would be. 2nd and 3rd floor units overlooking the tennis courts are 221.220,219,312,320,319, 121,120,119 and maybe318,218and 118,317,217, and 117



Thank you. I know where the unit is. It is top floor and corner, overlooking the tennis courts, which is nice. I just wish I could have input from someone who stayed in a unit in that building recently and could tell me what it was like and what the building was like in terms of maintenance, etc. I don;t have pictures or anything.....just the front desk person's input that all the units in the building were the most recent upgrades at the resort.


----------



## Bwolf (Feb 1, 2015)

mpumilia:  I'll try to scan it and send it to you via PM.  May be tomorrow.  I'm a bit overloaded today.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 2, 2015)

Bwolf said:


> mpumilia:  I'll try to scan it and send it to you via PM.  May be tomorrow.  I'm a bit overloaded today.



Thanks very much, but I don't need a map. I have one. I know were the unit is and all that.

I just would like to know what the Liberty Lodge building looks like (photo) and what the interior of the unit looks like (photo) and I can't seem to find anyone who has been in it or owns in it. I am interested in the actual "condition" of the building and unit. I have dug up some info that says there have been some upgrades, like the bathrooms.

I can't drive up there as I work.


----------



## Bwolf (Feb 2, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> Thanks very much, but I don't need a map. I have one. I know were the unit is and all that.
> 
> I just would like to know what the Liberty Lodge building looks like (photo) and what the interior of the unit looks like (photo) and I can't seem to find anyone who has been in it or owns in it. I am interested in the actual "condition" of the building and unit. I have dug up some info that says there have been some upgrades, like the bathrooms.
> 
> I can't drive up there as I work.



OK. I'll forget the scan.

I've not been in the units, but I do know most complaints are about that building.  The complaints are about the basement units, for the most part.

The special assessment for upgrades was a few years ago.  The Liberty Building bathroom upgrades began in 2013, according to the owner's website.  There is a picture of the work being done.

Since 2007 there has been continuous improvement to each building.  The effort by the developer to upgrade the older buildings and maintain the newer ones is impressive.  Had i not opened the excel spreadsheet, I would not have known how extensive it is.  The developer owns quite a few units and probably wants to increase his sales.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 2, 2015)

Bwolf said:


> OK. I'll forget the scan.
> 
> I've not been in the units, but I do know most complaints are about that building.  The complaints are about the basement units, for the most part.
> 
> ...



I found that- thanks Bwolf! Well, this makes me feel a lot better. The bathrooms look decent and I see they got new dishwashers and carpeting. I don't expect absolute luxury, just clean and comfortable, painted and in working order. I saw a review about one of the basement units and it was pretty bad. But in that same review the person said she heard all the construction going on directly above and alongside her in the empty units, one of which is surely the one I want to acquire. 

Here is the August newsletter:

https://pollardbrookowners.wordpress.com/2014/08/01/hoa-newsletter-august-2014/

Recent reviews on Trip Advisor seem favorable to the resort. Again, most have stayed in other buildings like myself, but I think it will be worth the gamble for me to take over this unit. I wrote down all the pros and cons, which the main cons are the exit strategy years from now, ongoing maintenance fees/inflation (currently $757) and the fact that I cannot look at the unit a head of time and it is an old building.  (although I might be able to have our son run up there as he lives 1/2 hour away, but he is young and he works a lot of hours anyway.) 

Everything else about it works. Oye!


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 2, 2015)

Another positive is the building of Riverwalk, which shows the area is still in high demand. This should put more pressure on South Mountain and Pollard Brook to keep up with improvements and maintenance.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 2, 2015)

Bwolf said:


> mpumilia:  I'll try to scan it and send it to you via PM.  May be tomorrow.  I'm a bit overloaded today.



I'm the one that requested the map.    When you can...
Thanks


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 2, 2015)

Here you go!


----------



## Bwolf (Feb 2, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> Another positive is the building of Riverwalk, which shows the area is still in high demand. This should put more pressure on South Mountain and Pollard Brook to keep up with improvements and maintenance.



Sorry mdurette, but mpumilia posted the map, so you have it.  

Riverwalk is the same developer as South Mountain and Pollard Brook.  They offered us an early bird chance to get in on Riverwalk.  

I'm not sure if the developer still has any interest in South Mountain.  He made an arrangement with BlueGreen a few years ago.  From the InnSeason website, I'd say no.

Dennis bought the original Pollard Brook and expanded it.  He developed South Mountain from scratch and I'd say did an excellent job.  Riverwalk may be a very high-end resort.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 2, 2015)

Bwolf said:


> Sorry mdurette, but mpumilia posted the map, so you have it.
> 
> Riverwalk is the same developer as South Mountain and Pollard Brook.  They offered us an early bird chance to get in on Riverwalk.
> 
> ...



Yes, looks very high end. That explains why Pollard Brook has a link to Riverwalk on their website.I actually like South Mountain a lot. It is Blue Green now, although I think I read somewhere that Innseasons still has inventory there?


----------



## mdurette (Feb 3, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> Here you go!



Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## mdurette (Feb 3, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> Yes, looks very high end. That explains why Pollard Brook has a link to Riverwalk on their website.I actually like South Mountain a lot. It is Blue Green now, although I think I read somewhere that Innseasons still has inventory there?



Pollard also has updates of Riverwalk on their Facebook page.   Does look nice.  South Mountain is my favorite in the area.  Love the location in town, easy walk to the pools and the rooms we have been in our very nice.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 3, 2015)

mdurette said:


> Pollard also has updates of Riverwalk on their Facebook page.   Does look nice.  South Mountain is my favorite in the area.  Love the location in town, easy walk to the pools and the rooms we have been in our very nice.



Yes, we traded into South Mountain last Sept. and as I mentioned I really liked it. Nicer ambiance than Pollard Brook, but I'm ok with Pollard.

Riverwalk is going up right behind South Mountain. We heard/saw all the construction going on when up there.


----------



## mdurette (Mar 9, 2015)

I have a stay at Pollard this month and the resort just called to let me know the fireplace isn't working in our room and wanted to know if it would be an issue.  (It won't be).   Thought that was decent of them to check.

I did ask if she could tell us which building we were assigned to, she said the Mt Washington Lodge.    Don't think I have ever stayed there before - but a quick check at resort map shows it is the upper level of the main building.   

I'm happy with it location, even though probably not a updated unit - in the winter, I would prefer not to have to walk outside much when getting over to the pool!


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 9, 2015)

mdurette said:


> I have a stay at Pollard this month and the resort just called to let me know the fireplace isn't working in our room and wanted to know if it would be an issue.  (It won't be).   Thought that was decent of them to check.
> 
> I did ask if she could tell us which building we were assigned to, she said the Mt Washington Lodge.    Don't think I have ever stayed there before - but a quick check at resort map shows it is the upper level of the main building.
> 
> I'm happy with it location, even though probably not a updated unit - in the winter, I would prefer not to have to walk outside much when getting over to the pool!



That's great! Too bad about the fireplace, but it was good of them to call you. I only have stayed in the Jackman building and, like I mentioned, will be acquiring a unit in the Liberty Lodge building (very soon will be a done deal hopefully), which supposedly was recently updated and is attached behind the main building facing the tennis courts.. 

I agree- much better to be in the main building in winter so you are close to all the facilities. Have a good time!


----------



## mdurette (Mar 9, 2015)

I have been debating inviting another couple with us on this trip.

What I know is we have 2 BR - sleeps 6 privately and in Mt. Washington Lodge (main building).  I'm pretty sure this will be a loft unit so my assumption was:

1 master bedroom - sleeps 2
1 guest bedroom - sleeps 2
1 loft - open to below - sleeps 2

But, reading some reviews at tripadvisor, I'm thinking the guest bedroom may actually be the loft. (so then I'm not sure how it will sleep 6 privately)   Also can't tell if there are 2 baths - which would definitely be a deciding factor if I want to invite another couple.

Anyone know the particulars about the setup of these units?


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 9, 2015)

mdurette said:


> I have been debating inviting another couple with us on this trip.
> 
> What I know is we have 2 BR - sleeps 6 privately and in Mt. Washington Lodge (main building).  I'm pretty sure this will be a loft unit so my assumption was:
> 
> ...



I don't know for sure because I am buying a loft unit sight unseen, but I did call the resort and I believe there is just a master bedroom downstairs with a bathroom and the loft is the second bedroom (2 twin beds) with a bathroom upstairs and then there is the pull-out coach or a murphy bed in the living room I think- not sure which. 1400 square feet. You could always call the front desk and ask, but I think the unit you have might be the same set-up as the one I acquired. PS- I read all the reviews on trip advisor as well!


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 9, 2015)

My deceased parents used to own at Waters Edge in Connecticut and their unit had a loft and I hated it because if we wanted to go to sleep, but someone was downstairs watching TV, that was the end of that. There was also no bathroom upstairs in their unit- just one bathroom in total- another problem. 

The unit we own at Smuggs has a master bedroom, a pull-out couch and a queen with two twins in the other bedroom and I don't consider that other bedroom "private" either. Not to mention the pull-out couches in these units are useless and shouldn't even be counted as a place to sleep!


----------



## mdurette (Mar 10, 2015)

Well that is what I get for assuming it was a loft unit.   Actually, I'm pretty sure I made that determination after a phone call into them to determine what a 2BR sleeps 6 was and was told it would be a loft unit.

Looks like this RCI 2BR sleeps 6 privately in Mt Washington Lodge has 1 bed with a king, 1 bed with 2 twins and a murphy bed in living room.   Guess they consider the murphy bed in the living to sleep 2 privately.    But, it does have 2bathrooms.....that is a good piece of info.    I like having the extra towels!


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 10, 2015)

Generally the way they consider privately has to do with the configuration of the bathrooms.  As long as you don't have to walk through someones sleeping area to get to the bathroom than everyone is considered to sleep privately.  So bathrooms that have the double door, one into a bedroom and the other into the kitchen, hall or living room make multiple areas as private sleeping areas.  Also bathrooms that are in halls that the second bedroom can access without going through the living room would also create the living room as a private sleep area.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 10, 2015)

Sounds good. That building over looks the pool area as you probably already know, so it is convenient. Sounds a lot like the unit we had in the Jackman Building the past two Xmas's. I always like two bathrooms, even if we stay in a one bedroom unit. Have fun!


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 10, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> Generally the way they consider privately has to do with the configuration of the bathrooms.  As long as you don't have to walk through someones sleeping area to get to the bathroom than everyone is considered to sleep privately.  So bathrooms that have the double door, one into a bedroom and the other into the kitchen, hall or living room make multiple areas as private sleeping areas.  Also bathrooms that are in halls that the second bedroom can access without going through the living room would also create the living room as a private sleep area.



That is good to know. I never realized this. Thanks.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 10, 2015)

And- I just booked an exchange into Pollard Brook for Sept.- a one bedroom. I have not been in a one bedroom here, but I have been in one at South Mountain, so I assume they are very similar- hopefully.


----------



## mdurette (Mar 11, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> And- I just booked an exchange into Pollard Brook for Sept.- a one bedroom. I have not been in a one bedroom here, but I have been in one at South Mountain, so I assume they are very similar- hopefully.




Depends on the building.   Jackman will definitely be close to South Mountain.   The other buildings, no so much.    SM 1 BRs are a decent size, some even with 2 baths and an extra sitting room.

I love the Lincoln area and SM has been my favorite for years.  The in-town location (walk to whatever you want), the rooms and the size of the resort (small enough that it is always just a quick indoor walk to the pools).   With that said though.....PB is now almost my favorite.  Although SM still wins for what I mention, PB has been our preferred choice lately mainly because they are excelling in the activities area of TS vacations.   Other than Smuggs - there are not too many resorts in New England that give you quality activities that you actually look forward to doing.   I follow PB adventure concierge reports online and just reading what they have planned for upcoming weeks gets me excited about going to PB.  I love that offer off site trips to local activities (and sometimes at pretty good discounts)

We will also be up there in early Sept - I booked an EV via RCI for that.  Couldn't beat the price.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 11, 2015)

mdurette said:


> Depends on the building.   Jackman will definitely be close to South Mountain.   The other buildings, no so much.    SM 1 BRs are a decent size, some even with 2 baths and an extra sitting room.
> 
> I love the Lincoln area and SM has been my favorite for years.  The in-town location (walk to whatever you want), the rooms and the size of the resort (small enough that it is always just a quick indoor walk to the pools).   With that said though.....PB is now almost my favorite.  Although SM still wins for what I mention, PB has been our preferred choice lately mainly because they are excelling in the activities area of TS vacations.   Other than Smuggs - there are not too many resorts in New England that give you quality activities that you actually look forward to doing.   I follow PB adventure concierge reports online and just reading what they have planned for upcoming weeks gets me excited about going to PB.  I love that offer off site trips to local activities (and sometimes at pretty good discounts)
> 
> We will also be up there in early Sept - I booked an EV via RCI for that.  Couldn't beat the price.




I don't know what unit/building the exchange will be in, but will love it if it has 2 bathrooms!

Yes. I like the Look of South Mountain- the ambience- that Pollard just doesn't have in terms of the concrete/motel style buildings, etc. I like that you enter the units from the inside at SM and the central walkable location. I did not like the electric- FAKE fireplace we had in our one bedroom unit there, though!

I have only been at Pollard for XMAS, so the winter activities were a bit limited, but fun, (and we don't ski.) Good to know they have a lot of on-going activities planned. I, too, have looked on-line at the activities blog.

So you will be up in Sept. as well. Great time of year! We love the Highland Games. (9/18, 9/19 and 9/20). They are awesome!


----------

